# Greater Phoenix Area (East Valley) Young Social Anxiety Sufferers



## PushTheEdge (May 14, 2011)

The East Valley Young Social Anxiety Suffers is intended for anyone that suffers from social anxiety and is in between the ages of 18-35. Meetups will consist of fun activities like bowling, movies, games, sporting events, comedy clubs, etc and will occur bi-weekly on Saturday. During the non activity weeks, there will be a coffee shop meetup to give members the opportunity to chat and get to know each other in a quieter setting. The majority of meetups will be held in Tempe, Arizona, but some will also be held in Scottsdale, Mesa, Chandler, and downtown Phoenix. This is a good group for anyone with social anxiety who is looking to meet people or who is in the process of working on their behavioral hierarchy.


----------

